# Received Today - Timex Electric



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

This one arrived in the mail today. Something I bagged off everybody's favourite bay a week ago.

A new old stock, circa 1970 Timex Electric in its box complete with tags. Even had the original Timex 'A' power cell.

Here are a couple of quick shots




























I popped the back off to change the battery. Inside the back it was stamped "12L69" whereas the dial is marked "4070" so I'm calling it a 1970 model.

It'll be put away to be saved as another "reference" piece for other collectors looking for the "as left the factory" details.

Forgot to add that with the new battery installed it fired up with a slight twist of the wrist. :notworthy: I only let her run for about 30 seconds before shutting it down. Not sure what lubrication (if any) is left after 40 years!

Please excuse the smudges.

:angel_not:


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Larry from Calgary said:


> This one arrived in the mail today. Something I bagged off everybody's favourite bay a week ago.
> 
> A new old stock, circa 1970 Timex Electric in its box complete with tags. Even had the original Timex 'A' power cell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Great catch - love Vintage Timex - Cheers Paul


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice one Larry! I guess you know the numbers to the left of the 6 are the catalog number of the model and the ones to the right are the movement (40) and year (70 = 1970)

Cheers


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

We're all becoming Timex Electric collectors! :thumbsup:

Nice one Larry..I have another Timex in transit! :yes:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> We're all becoming Timex Electric collectors! :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice one Larry..I have another Timex in transit! :yes:


Bah!!! Mel our little secret is out! Now everyone is onto what we've known lo these many years. :wallbash:

Actually these were my entry into electric collecting and I have about 60 different models and all are still "keeping on ticking"


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There goes the cheap prices Bill, as I said already! :yes:

Nice one Larry, a beauty! :notworthy: (Dunno' if I should speak to him really, he's snapping up all the really good ones :rofl2: )


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > We're all becoming Timex Electric collectors! :thumbsup:
> ...


Bill,

Here are a couple photos of another NOS Timex Electric that I picked up a couple of years ago. Marked as a 9417_4069, complete with tags.

*1969 Timex Electric*




























:thumbsup:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Was kidding around above Larry. Actually I am glad to see that the lowly Timex are finding more appreciation from "watchies". :thumbsup: Here is 1/2 of my Timex electric collection. These are all the chrome and I have a similar box of goldtone ones. Don't tell Paul about the gold ones though. :derisive:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Was kidding around above Larry. Actually I am glad to see that the lowly Timex are finding more appreciation from "watchies". :thumbsup: Here is 1/2 of my Timex electric collection. These are all the chrome and I have a similar box of goldtone ones. Don't tell Paul about the gold ones though. :derisive:


Ah ha...far left, second row up.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Lovely Timex


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Was kidding around above Larry. Actually I am glad to see that the lowly Timex are finding more appreciation from "watchies". :thumbsup: Here is 1/2 of my Timex electric collection. These are all the chrome and I have a similar box of goldtone ones. Don't tell Paul about the gold ones though. :derisive:


This *is* the case you're wrapping up in a copy of the Nantucket Times and sending post haste by Carrier Pigeon to the Edinburgh Rest Home for Electric Timex' isn't it Bill? :lol:

Love the Gold Telephone Dial Bill, got one in bits just now, struggling to change it from a duffer to a worker. Did they make that in a Black dial version Electric and/or Mechanical both? :lookaround:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> Was kidding around above Larry. Actually I am glad to see that the lowly Timex are finding more appreciation from "watchies". :thumbsup: Here is 1/2 of my Timex electric collection. These are all the chrome and I have a similar box of goldtone ones. Don't tell Paul about the gold ones though. :derisive:


Looks good Bill! :notworthy:

It seems that I was misunderstood.

I have a 1970 NOS Timex Electric and a 1969 NOS Timex Electric, so all I need now is to find a 1968 NOS Timex Electric then a 1967 NOS Timex Electric and then a 1966 NOS Timex Electric, followed by a ............. :wink2:

:thumbsup:


----------

